# Finally broke my big trout curse!



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Finally broke the big trout curse but i had to drive to Louisiana lol I did get her while fishing the Paddla Palooza kayak tournament. She got me 1st place trout against 280+ anglers. She ate a topwater in 2 feet of water deep in the marsh. Trout was 26inches 

Here are some pics of the weekend.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats. That's a really, really nice trout, oink, oink!! Did the hooks just fall out of her when taking the lure off?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Congrats. That's a really, really nice trout, oink, oink!! Did the hooks just fall out of her when taking the lure off?


nah they were in here pretty good.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Did you get a weight on it or was it catch photo release?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

John B. said:


> Did you get a weight on it or was it catch photo release?


I assume she was around 6.5/7 lbs fresh out the water. She weighed 5.7lbs after being on ice for 8 hours. and she shrunk a inch. I normally wouldnt kill a big girl but i was in a tournament.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations! Very nice - and a slam to boot! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice trout Brandon. I'd say that's as good a time as any to break that curse:thumbup:


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice job, a beast to say the least! ?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

What a good looking fish.
Love those big trout.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just curious. What makes you think you lost a pound from putting the fish on ice? I have caught a lot of big trout and never had one lose a bunch of weight from putting it on ice.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

*Nice Fish*

Great job and congrats on the win!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

tyler0421 said:


> Just curious. What makes you think you lost a pound from putting the fish on ice? I have caught a lot of big trout and never had one lose a bunch of weight from putting it on ice.


Well it wasnt in a cooler it was inside my kayak for 8 hours in crappy fish bag. then sat in a line waiting to weigh in for over a hour. once all the slime is gone it def will lose weight. plus it shrank a inch too.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

bbarton13 said:


> Well it wasnt in a cooler it was inside my kayak for 8 hours in crappy fish bag. then sat in a line waiting to weigh in for over a hour. once all the slime is gone it def will lose weight. plus it shrank a inch too.


It was a great fish but I have a hard time believing it shrank a whole inch... or lost 15% of it's mass 

https://tpwd.texas.gov/publications/pwdpubs/media/mds_coastal/Series 2_MDS15.pdf

Good catch though... lot of good trout caught this weekend over there


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

stauty trout said:


> It was a great fish but I have a hard time believing it shrank a whole inch... or lost 15% of it's mass
> 
> http://tpwd.texas.gov/publications/pwdpubs/media/mds_coastal/Series 2_MDS15.pdf
> 
> Good catch though... lot of good trout caught this weekend over there


not sure if it shrank a whole inch but it was close. it was a hair from 26inches with tail pinched when i measured fresh out the water. After being curled up on barely much ice for 8 hours then the weighmaster un curled it the best he could he said 25inches. like i said i assumed it was around 6.5lbs fresh dripping wet. glad to you everyone is so concerned about it lol. thats why i dont post on here much anymore. fish lose weight on ice and can shrink. thats a fact. ive fished enough kill tourneys to know that.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

bbarton13 said:


> not sure if it shrank a whole inch but it was close. it was a hair from 26inches with tail pinched when i measured fresh out the water. After being curled up on barely much ice for 8 hours then the weighmaster un curled it the best he could he said 25inches. like i said i assumed it was around 6.5lbs fresh dripping wet. glad to you everyone is so concerned about it lol. thats why i dont post on here much anymore.


I'm not concerned with it I was just giving an opinion on why I didn't think it could've shrank that much with a research paper to back it... like I said good fish/catch ain't no reason to try and say it was bigger than it *officially* was.....:thumbsup: I mean you got 1st place lol


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

stauty trout said:


> I'm not concerned with it I was just giving an opinion on why I didn't think it could've shrank that much with a research paper to back it... like I said good fish/catch ain't no reason to try and say it was bigger than it *officially* was.....:thumbsup: I mean you got 1st place lol


i bet that fish in the research paper wasnt curled up in a crappy fish bag inside a hot kayak for 8 hours. thanks for the input tho:thumbup:


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

bbarton13 said:


> i bet that fish in the research paper wasnt curled up in a crappy fish bag inside a hot kayak for 8 hours. thanks for the input tho:thumbup:


probably not, but not sure it would really matter 

gubberment agencies say you should allow 1/8" of shrinkage for every 10" of fish.... so you'd need you an 80" trout to lose an inch off of her... :shifty:

that weigh in line was ridiculous BTW... I waited for 3 hours


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

stauty trout said:


> probably not, but not sure it would really matter
> 
> gubberment agencies say you should allow 1/8" of shrinkage for every 10" of fish.... so you'd need you an 80" trout to lose an inch off of her... :shifty:
> 
> that weigh in line was ridiculous BTW... I waited for 3 hours


nah barely any ice in the hot kayak wouldn't dehydrate a fish making it lose weight..or standing in line for a hour or 3..:whistling:

but no worries your right tho i still got first place trout...:001_tongue:


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

bbarton13 said:


> nah no ice in the hot kayak wouldn't dehydrate a fish making it lose weight..or standing in line for a hour or 3..:whistling:
> 
> but no worries you right i still got first place trout...:001_tongue:




Now I never said it wouldn't.... I actually said it would just not to the extreme you're describing... But congrats (again) on your PB 5.7# trout... Now you gotta break the 6# mark :001_tongue:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

stauty trout said:


> Now I never said it wouldn't.... I actually said it would just not to the extreme you're describing... But congrats (again) on your PB 5.7# trout... Now you gotta break the 6# mark :001_tongue:


well....it was actually 5.67lbs i rounded up


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

bbarton13 said:


> well....it was actually 5.67lbs i rounded up




Lol there ya go


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

bbarton13 said:


> ...glad to you everyone is so concerned about it lol. thats why i dont post on here much anymore. fish lose weight on ice and can shrink. thats a fact. ive fished enough kill tourneys to know that.


 Barton, I feel you man!

Good fish anywhere in anybody's book!
Congrats!!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Great fish, didn't know they were called Mule Trout in Louisiana. Guess they have too many other gators there.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I guess that it explains it. I was just curious as I've never had really any weight loss. I know for a fact they will shrink once put on Ice. Pretty work on 1st place. Not an easy task on a kayak I'm sure!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

pic without tail pinched


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and some great looking photos. Nice slam with the trout, redfish and flounder. Congrats on winning.


----------

